# Advantages/disadvantages of living hinges vs piano hinges



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Is one better than the other or is it just a matter of personal preference?


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I havnt tried the living hinge, but I really dont like the (metal)piano hinge.. Moisture and metal always equals rust.. Mine are only a few months old and are not as free moving as they were. If I did my verts over, Id use anything but metal piano hinge(stainless or brass).. The acrylic ones look really nice in pictures though and would be what I would use if I tried another vert.

I think it would be hard to make a living hinge look nice on the face of a vert-Think..never tried.

Frank


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Have you already ruled out the slip on plastic hinges that aquarium tops use? If so, why? That's what I use, and they work great...no adhesive worries, just take some time to trim them to spec, and away you go...


----------



## Hassan347 (Jan 8, 2006)

what are living hinges?


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Living hinges are like what dancing frogs is describing. You just slide 1/4" glass in and you are done. Come in 12" pieces and can be cut smaller if need be.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

A living hinge can also be made with silicone. I think the ones made with silicone are more fruit fly proof than the commercial version. With the commercial version I found that I had to get everything, including the glass, very tight to the side rims in order to prevent the fruit flies from marching on out.

How did you get around this problem Brian?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Duck brand packing tape is where it's at. Clear, great water proof adheasice, vlexible and flyproof. Just be sure to tape both sides of the joint.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

^ i used this on verts for a long time. 

the living hinge creates a little gap where the glass is seperated (only at the very edge). i used to just shove some tape or silicone in that gap, but i like the all tape better. 

now im using acrylic hinges. currently i use 1 1/2" hinges, but am going to try out some piano style on the current project.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Landon,

I never thought of using piano hinges on the top to the tank. Duhhhhh……  . That’s a great idea  .


----------



## Darryl (Dec 2, 2005)

Have you thought of using acrylic piano hinges?

Thewre is no metal, therefor no corrosion.... :wink:


----------

